# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Cladiella? Viva que coral mole é este?

## Alex Santana

Boas Amigos,

Alguem sabe o nome deste coral?

Tenho frags disto mas não sei o nome disto!














Obrigado

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá,

Alex, a mim parece-me um Lobophiton

 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Alex
Lobophhytum

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Trata-se de uma Cladiella
numa escala de 1 a 10 de agressividade, tem 9, por isso cuidado a posicionar este coral para que não toque em nada. Trata-se de um coral muito viscoso e resistente.

Cladiella

Cladiella



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro nuno

----------

